# The Wee's New Car Seat.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The Wee's are going on vacation in a few weeks, and their new car seat came today. It's the Snoozer Out Look.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, T! The wees are gonna be riding in high style for sure..lol Such a roomy carseat for all of them.. looks just perfect. I would love to see the cars passing by you guys and the reactions the wees get from folks...lol


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aw! Pretty in pink!
The chi's will be riding in style!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's super nice, T!  I saw a similar one (I believe it was the same snoozer out look) at a local shop and pondered buying it. I like how high up it is. The one I have now still makes it a bit hard for mine to see out the window and they always want to stand up which makes me nervous even though they are belted in. You'll have to let us know how the wee's vacation goes!


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

That is so cool!!
They are gonna love it looks so comfy!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

awh your little one is soooo tiny in that seat, how sweet.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lexis doesn't look so sure, love it, mine was my best buy fir her very happy, can't wait to see all 4 of them in it


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Very cool T!
I cant wait to see pics of them all in it, will be too cute!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

wow how cool is that  i so want one , Keona just has a bed in the car


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

chideb said:


> Wow, T! The wees are gonna be riding in high style for sure..lol Such a roomy carseat for all of them.. looks just perfect. I would love to see the cars passing by you guys and the reactions the wees get from folks...lol


Isn't it nice, Deb! Where have you been? I hope all is well. I wanted something that they could all 4 ride in and be safe, and this was the perfect choice. I can't wait to use it. I'm sure the reaction I might get from some driving down the road will be interesting. :lol:



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Aw! Pretty in pink!
> The chi's will be riding in style!


Yeah, poor Chance. Us girls out number him, so he has to deal with lots of Pink outside of his own personal things. :lol:



foggy said:


> That's super nice, T!  I saw a similar one (I believe it was the same snoozer out look) at a local shop and pondered buying it. I like how high up it is. The one I have now still makes it a bit hard for mine to see out the window and they always want to stand up which makes me nervous even though they are belted in. You'll have to let us know how the wee's vacation goes!


I love it, Paula! I was so excited when it came today. It comes with 2 straps, so I ordered 2 more from a different place. You should get one, I think you'd really like it. It boosts them high enough to see out, and it gives you peace of mind knowing their buckled in. I will let you guys now how vacation goes. 



Elle.Bee said:


> That is so cool!!
> They are gonna love it looks so comfy!


It really is nice! Very comfy! 



Deme said:


> awh your little one is soooo tiny in that seat, how sweet.


It pretty much swallows her, doesn't it. :lol: I can see why she was a bit apprehensive. :lol: But I think they'll enjoy that they can see out once they get used to it. 



Daisydoo said:


> Lexis doesn't look so sure, love it, mine was my best buy fir her very happy, can't wait to see all 4 of them in it


I'll get a pic of them all 4 in it next time we are out.  They go almost everywhere with me.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Terri said:


> Very cool T!
> I cant wait to see pics of them all in it, will be too cute!!


I wish I could ride in it. 



sugarbaby said:


> wow how cool is that  i so want one , Keona just has a bed in the car


I had been looking for awhile, but couldn't decide on one. But when I saw this one I had to have it. I wanted something they could all sit in together, and boosted them enough to see out. I think they are really going to like it.  I bet Keona would love one!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Woot! That thing is pretty awesome  I want to see them all in it!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

That is very cool. They're going to love riding in that.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very very nice!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

now THATS a BIG booster seat! lol!!! too cute, i hope u take pics of all of the chi wees in it when you guys go for a ride!!!! :albino: lexie looks so cute there!


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

oooo! what a sweeeet ride!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone! It is so cool!!  I'm really, really happy with it! 











I gonna getz you!










Who goz dar?










Whatz in da World is she doing to uz now! Dis is makin' me seaz sick.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, they look so sweet in there together. Chance and his girls.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you! Yeah, poor guy has to endure all that Pink. :lol: We just adore our sweet baby boy. He's such a good sport!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Oh T, seriously, you make me laugh so much with your captions! And the wees all look so adorable in their new seat! Weeeeee fun! Car trip!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Paula, I think my mind is overactive. :lol: But I know you guys understand those captions. :lol: They ride in the car a lot, I just hope they do okay in the new seat. When I got a new Van recently, it took them a few weeks to even like it. I'm glad I got the seat a few weeks before the trip. :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha the sea sick pic is hilarious!!! wow they ALL fit! now that is impressive


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha the sea sick pic is hilarious!!! wow they ALL fit! now that is impressive


She always gets that look on her face when she doesn't like something. :lol: 

Yeah, day all fitz. Day just wittle bitty guys and gals.  

You can't really see since the back of the seat is in the way, but I could fit one more. Think I should go for it? :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhhhh..... To cute!!!! The chi wee's are going to love it!!!! We have one, and it's sooo nice for them to actually see out. Ivy and Fern can't see outside the window unless they are In Their seat!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> She always gets that look on her face when she doesn't like something. :lol:
> 
> Yeah, day all fitz. Day just wittle bitty guys and gals.
> 
> You can't really see since the back of the seat is in the way, but I could fit one more. Think I should go for it? :lol:


haha! does that mean another addition to the chi wees? :cheer: haha ! i believe u that 1 more would fit! how about we put dexter in and see how fat he takes up the space lmaooooooooo


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> haha! does that mean another addition to the chi wees? :cheer: haha ! i believe u that 1 more would fit! how about we put dexter in and see how fat he takes up the space lmaooooooooo


I don't think I can handle anymore! :lol: But it's tempting. 

Come on over Dex! We'll pack you up in da seat too! You can goz on vacation wiz us!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhhhhh..... To cute!!!! The chi wee's are going to love it!!!! We have one, and it's sooo nice for them to actually see out. Ivy and Fern can't see outside the window unless they are In Their seat!
> 
> Lori


Thanks Lori!!  I should have gotten one sooner! I was too scared to travel 3 hours one way from home with them just hangin' out in the back seat. You need to share pics of Ivy & Fern in their seat!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> I don't think I can handle anymore! :lol: But it's tempting.
> 
> Come on over Dex! We'll pack you up in da seat too! You can goz on vacation wiz us!


hmmm u could get another boy!!! chance is minority! 

where are u guys going ! lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm sure Chance would love that! But then again I think he likes all his Mama boy attention to himself. :lol:

We are going to New Braunfels and San Antonio Riverwalk.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> I'm sure Chance would love that! But then again I think he likes all his Mama boy attention to himself. :lol:
> 
> We are going to New Braunfels and San Antonio Riverwalk.


haha oh okay!
omg i just googled those places. they look so gorgeous!!! i envy you! i always see the same scenery here all the time..boring! although i am planning on going to the zoo sunday with the bf if it doesnt rain


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

They are going to be very comfy in that. Hope you all have a great vacation


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

So cute and comfy looking, ahh! The last pic (seasick one) made me laugh out loud. They are soooo cute!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Love the seat and the Chi's in it!!!!! We have one, my boys love it!!! They are such great seats! They do take up a lot of room on the seat though!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I love that seat, I will have to get mine one soon.

Let us know how they get on in it wont you x


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

It looks so good I love the pink seat


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL OMG i love them all in it!!
Too bloomin cute!!
It looks so comfy for them too. x

I just have a wee black one, and Daisy sits in that.
It only has the one clip anyway.
She is not a fan, but settles eventually.
Darla is in her betty boop carrier. lol
Not that we go in the car very often mind you.
J wasnt amused when i purchased that seat for his car. haha!! xxx


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Oh wow that's fab... They most certanly will b travelling in style!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Thank you all for the kind comments. I'm so happy that I finally decided to get one. I kept seeing everyone's pics of their seats, and started looking. It took me a few weeks to find one that I really liked. But of course you can never really tell in pics how they function, etc. For al of you that have seats, please share some pics. I may get another one to put in the other car. *




pigeonsheep said:


> haha oh okay!
> omg i just googled those places. they look so gorgeous!!! i envy you! i always see the same scenery here all the time..boring! although i am planning on going to the zoo sunday with the bf if it doesnt rain


The Riverwalk is beautiful!!! So much fun to go there. New Braunfels has the most awesome Rivers to float, and an awesome water park! That's where we will be spending most of our time. 

The Zoo sounds fun!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

She looks peed off in this lol another one on it's way but can only copy one link at a time on my phone


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Excuse the mess in my car it needs clearing out and washing 

Hey mum where you go let me out I is Hundy










she has a load of blankets in the bottom to boost her up a bit more coz she can't see that much I think I need to adjust it but won't as I change my car this year


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Excuse the mess in my car it needs clearing out and washing
> 
> Hey mum where you go let me out I is Hundy
> 
> she has a load of blankets in the bottom to boost her up a bit more coz she can't see that much I think I need to adjust it but won't as I change my car this year


I have a similar one for my little ones and have the same issue where you need to put something at the bottom so they can see out. Otherwise they want to stand like Daisy is doing in the one pic. I'm thinking of maybe putting a thick heavy duty piece of foam under the bottom of it.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW! Thats gorgeous! Lucky Chi-wees riding in more style than me ! ROFL


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like that one!! Thanks for posting. I think someone else had that one in a diff. color? The only problem is that it is so deep that it would be like dropping The Wee's in a water well. :lol: Even standing they wouldn’t be able to see.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Robyn! I love it!!!!! It was kinda pricey though, so I was hoping I'd find another one that may work for the second car.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

I bet T, it looks very large and lavish! I hope you find a nice second one!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lmao it is deep daisy can't see without help or standing up the wees would need stilts lol you could add a cushion I suppose I love it but don't think they are made for shorties. Once I get my new car I'm gonna adjust mine.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

wow thats really nice!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies! 

Sarah, I could probably get a small pillow or something. I'll keep looking, but may try it.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I just bought one of these for Paco, I read all the reviews and i think this will be perfect for him. I got the snoozer lookout 1 it's for one dog up to 18 lbs and i can put it in the front seat. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

We have that same carseat, the snoozer, except in black. the pink is so pretty  
Minnie and Tootsie love it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tanna, do you have it already, or just ordered it? You will love it!! Promise! And your baby will like it too. The Sherpa lining is soooo nice!

Elaina, isn't it awesome!! It's so safe, and very nice and plush!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Draco has that carseat...I got the medium size so I can fit one more in when the time comes. They will love riding in it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The one I got was the Snoozer Lookout II. It's awesome! You can fit 5 in it. :lol: Of course they all wanna be on top of each other instead of getting in their own spot. I took them for errands this evening in it, and they did excellent! It's really, really nice!!! I may just order another one, but thought if anyone else had some pics to share of other models, I might have a variety. :lol: The Snoozers are quite pricey, but I have to say, worth every penny!

Draco needs a Sissy, soon Mama.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

The one I got was on sale for $64.95 free shipping and no tax, can't beat that. I know Paco will love it. I've been telling him all about it. I had to hit the breaks kinda hard the other day and I have leather seats and he slide right off the seat onto the floor of the car, so he will appreciate this. The fact that he will be able to see out will make a world of difference in his car experience.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

T, I'm curious, how many inches high is it? My car seats seem lower than average I think. I wonder if mine could see out of the window with it, or if it would still be too short. I think your seats look up higher than mine, is your car an SUV with higher up seats? Also, which size is yours the large or the medium? Thanks.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tanna said:


> The one I got was on sale for $64.95 free shipping and no tax, can't beat that. I know Paco will love it. I've been telling him all about it. I had to hit the breaks kinda hard the other day and I have leather seats and he slide right off the seat onto the floor of the car, so he will appreciate this. The fact that he will be able to see out will make a world of difference in his car experience.


That's an awesome price!! Please post pics when you get it.  I know what you mean about sliding off. Some crazy Man tried to swoop over in front of me going very slow in a parking lot. I had to hit the brakes, and Lexie flew out of the back seat and into my purse in front.  I knew then it was just too risky not to have them buckled in. 



foggy said:


> T, I'm curious, how many inches high is it? My car seats seem lower than average I think. I wonder if mine could see out of the window with it, or if it would still be too short. I think your seats look up higher than mine, is your car an SUV with higher up seats? Also, which size is yours the large or the medium? Thanks.


The entire thing is pretty big! But the part they actually sit in isn't. From the bottom of the seat to the top is about 18" high? It has a compartment at the bottom for storage. The width is maybe 24"? The actual part they sit in is about 16" in length, and maybe 8" in width? From where you see the Sherpa lining (the base they sit on) to the top there is only about 6". That's on the sides. The front part is only about 3/4". Most of the seat is really for boost. :lol: I think it would work to boost them high enough to see out of even lower seats though. My seats are pretty high, but you can see that it's up past the window. That's the very back seat in my Van. I didn't see a size, lemme go check for you.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Here is the one I have. It's says 14" high, but I think it's more than that. I could be wrong, though. I'll go to the Van and measure, brb.

http://www.petco.com/product/110441...-8381-DE11-B7F3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, exact dimensions. 

15" high to the tallest height. 28" in length measured on the outside. 21" in length (side to side) measured on the inside. 11" width measured on inside (front to back). 6" tall on the inside from where they sit to the tallest side height. 8" tall on the back from where they sit to the tallest height. 3" tall from where they sit to the lip on front. It’s very bulky. Like I mentioned, the majority of the seat is for the boost, and storage compartment. Depending on the size of your Chi's, you can fit up to 5 in there comfortably. But it only comes with 2 straps, so you have to order more if you need them.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for going to the trouble of measuring for me, T. 15 inches is pretty high. I'll have to go out and measure and see if that brings them up to window level in my car, my seats seem quite low. If it does, I'll really be tempted to get it. 

The one I have is deep and swallows them up and makes them want to stand to see. They have one near me at a local shop, olive color. I thought it looked really nice. It was in the 70.00 range which is probably more than I want to spend,considering I have a car seat already, but that won't stop me if it does indeed bring them up to window level. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Thanks so much for going to the trouble of measuring for me, T. 15 inches is pretty high. I'll have to go out and measure and see if that brings them up to window level in my car, my seats seem quite low. If it does, I'll really be tempted to get it.
> 
> The one I have is deep and swallows them up and makes them want to stand to see. They have one near me at a local shop, olive color. I thought it looked really nice. It was in the 70.00 range which is probably more than I want to spend,considering I have a car seat already, but that won't stop me if it does indeed bring them up to window level. Thanks again for your help!


You're very welcome!  I didn't mind at all. I know when I'm looking at something it's always nice to know what it's like in person, vs. what the websites say. I have seen them on several websites, and all of them give diff. measurements. But those came directly off the product, so they are accurate to the one I have. I think the size down is still as tall as mine, it's just not as long in length. It would work perfect for 2, I'm sure. If you can get it for $70, that's a steal. They really are worth the money. Very well constructed, and they really enjoy the boost to be able to see out. Like you mention, some of those seats are just too deep for some of our Chi's, and it seems more safe for them to be sitting, and much more comfy, I'm sure. If you get it, post pics.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> If you get it, post pics.


I definitely will!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

The Chi Wees look great riding in style!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

